# An Animal of a Different Colour



## RonVancouver (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Forum... I am new here and come to glean additional information about Thailand.
I honour all of the input from my fellow writers here.

Now.... you say this is a drab and boring site... maybe this will spice up the day!!! 

I have read so many different accounts - farangs who live in Thailand but are disappointed, been ripped off, dislike Bangkok, et al, but stay; others, they love Thailand and it is everything hoped for.... then there is the link about the deadly snakes in Thailand... where does one turn?

I have been to Thailand just twice and travelled extensively within a 500 km of Bangkok, and my opinion was a good one although I saw the blemishes, etc that others see. 

My story may be different from a lot of you here. 

I met a young male (at the time 24, now 37( I am 55)) Thai graduate student in Boston, and we fell in love. We have lived together in Boston, then Orlando, for several years. We have been together for 12 years, live in Canada as commonlaw partners. We in 2005 due to the somewhat backward immigration laws of the U.S., (My Thai partner could not stay in U.S. despite a Masters in Economics), we decided upon his sister's recommendation to move to Vancouver, British Columbia. We loved Vancouver from the moment we arrived. Now, we have professional, great jobs, a beautiful waterfront home, and lots of friends. We both are permanent residents and he is about to become a Canadian citizen. 

Unlike apparently many here, I have been fortunate to meet someone who is loyal, an equal partner and educated from a very wealthy family of Bangkok (who by the way has been more than generous to us here and when we are in Bangkok)... The family is very loving, supports us, and we always have lots of laughter and fun when we are in Thailand with the family.

My issue: In just a few years, we both plan to leave our jobs, and live i*n Vancouver *May - 0ct, and i**, Nov - April. We would really like to settle our domicile or home in Thailand, either Bangkok or maybe Pattaya or Hua Hin (maybe a B&B?) and stay in my partner's condo in Vancouver (which is always empty)... or should we keep our home here, and just stay in one of the family's many residences (a large condo downtown) and another in Pattaya at Jomiten Beach? 

We had thought about the first year to go to Thailand and live by ourselves as we would in downtown BKK, at Pattaya a bit, and then rent a place for a month in Hua Hin to just see how it feels. 

My other issue is that we have complete medical care (free) here in Vancouver, also will be getting Medicare (to use just cover the border in Washington state), but nothing in Thailand except maybe travel insurance... We both are in excellent health with no issues there.

In Thailand, we would be on complete pension of about $50,000 USD yearly, a large savings account, complete Thai family support (family members do all the negotiations and business dealings for us)... 


Well what do you all think?

Ron


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Stay where you are until/if things stabalise in Thailand , this is a land of many myths perpetuated by Wanabees who could not fit in elsewhere , you have many things going for you at this time , keep it that way .


----------



## RonVancouver (Mar 27, 2009)

*thanks*



oddball said:


> Stay where you are until/if things stabalise in Thailand , this is a land of many myths perpetuated by Wanabees who could not fit in elsewhere , you have many things going for you at this time , keep it that way .


Thanks very much for your note. Makes sense and is similar to what others here are telling us.. We certainly can be in Thailand anytime we want and have free and great living arrangements without actually moving there entirely/. At my age, why do I need to complicate things?

thanks again.


----------

